# Need Help with finding a value on two Recurves



## Jbendavis (Nov 21, 2012)

I have inherited two recurves.  Both were bought between 1968 and 1971.  They have been stored laying flat to our knowledge for over 35 yrs. No one in our family had ever seen them. I know the age because we found the registration papers for one that were never sent in after being filled out.

Fred Bear ALASKAN Recurve BOW WITH FLUSH MEDALLION
on the handle it reads
7L1881
66"
28#

Browning Explorer 1 recurve Bow 
7D781
50#

I have been trying to research online, but I know nothing about bows and am about to have shoulder surgery so have no need for them. I have had a few friends go crazy and offer to buy them.  I would just like to know their worth.  The money will go into my Uncles estate to help pay for his care while he under goes treatment for cancer.  Anything will help.

They have been told there is no twisting , cracks or chipping. They are very beautiful and do not look like they were even used.

Any help would be appreciated

Thank you


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 21, 2012)

That Bear Alaskan is a very sought after bow, and worth a good price to a collector.


----------



## Jbendavis (Nov 21, 2012)

What would be considered a good price?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Some on the big auction site have sold in the neighborhood of $250, depending on the poundage of the bow, and the the condition. Are you sure that the bow is 28#'s seems very low, maybe you looked at 28"'s marked on the bow????


Most likely between $150 and $ 250, depending how bad the buyer wants it. Post some pictures of it if you can, the Browning too.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2012)

The Bear Alaskan is a 62" bow not 66". 
Sounds like a 66-70 year model. 
I would most likely buy it if it was offered to me if its actually in the 45# range.


----------



## Jbendavis (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are some pictures. I have a crappy camera. There is one pic where the Alaskan is standing in the corner. This was for this picture only. It is not stored that way.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 26, 2012)

Were these posted on Ebay? I swore I saw the same pictures with the quilted blanket and all.

Nice bows, lucky you haha - I wish someone aside from myself in my family was into archery.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Both bows appear to in great shape!


----------

